# Touchpad von Lenovo Ideapad S130 wird nicht erkannt

## l3u

Hallo allerseits :-)

Nachdem ich wider erwarten mein kürzlich angeschaftes Lenovo Ideapad S130 zum booten gebracht habe stehe ich jetzt vor dem nächsten Problem(chen): Das Touchpad will nicht.

Nach einiger Internetrecherche scheint das ja bei Lenovo normal zu sein, dass die Touchpads verbauen, die erstmal nicht vom Mainline-Kernel erkannt werden. Namentlich habe ich unter https://askubuntu.com/questions/1049787/lenovo-ideapad-330-touchpad-not-working einige Informationen hierzu gefunden.

acpidump spuckt auch tatsächlich was zu ELAN aus, nämlich:

```
  0180: 43 35 30 00 08 5f 55 49 44 0a 03 08 5f 53 30 57  C50.._UID..._S0W

  0190: 0a 04 08 5f 44 45 50 12 0c 01 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  ..._DEP...\._SB_

  01a0: 47 50 4f 30 14 42 06 5f 48 49 44 00 a0 13 93 54  GPO0.B._HID....T

  01b0: 43 50 44 0a 0b a4 0d 45 4c 41 4e 39 35 39 41 00  CPD....ELAN959A.

  01c0: a0 13 93 54 43 50 44 0a 02 a4 0d 53 59 4e 41 33  ...TCPD....SYNA3

  01d0: 33 38 38 00 a0 13 93 54 43 50 44 0a 0c a4 0d 53  388....TCPD....S

  01e0: 59 4e 41 33 32 36 39 00 a0 13 93 54 43 50 44 0a  YNA3269....TCPD.
```

Scheint also ELAN959A zu heißen das Ding. Irgendwas im Kernel manuell zu patchen wäre ja jetzt überhaupt kein Stress, aber weder dmesg | grep i2c, noch dmesg | grep elan spuckt irgendwas aus.

Gehe ich also recht in der Annahme, dass ich’s momentan vergessen kann, dass das Touchpad zum laufen zu kriegen ist, weil der Kernel (noch) gar nicht weiß, dass es überhaupt da ist?! Ich habe auch den neuesten verfügbaren Kernel 4.19.3 probiert …

----------

## firefly

Nach den informationen zu urteilen, ja, denn wenn der kernel nichts über das i2c device weis, kann es schlecht etwas erkennen und dem passenden treiber zuordnen.

Eventuell helfen die i2c-tools mehr über das touchpad herauszufinden.

Ansonsten testweise die patches installieren

----------

## ChrisJumper

Würde ich so nicht mal vermuten. Warscheinlich spuckt der Ubuntu-Kernel das halt aus weil da meistens wohl immer alle möglichen Treiber aktiviert sind und oder der automatisch konfiguriert wird.

Ich würde erst mal versuchen das als Modul zu konfigurieren und die verschiedenen Treiber ausprobieren. Kannst die ja als Modul bauen und mal probeweise laden und sehen oder Kernel dann Informationen auswirft.

Device Drivers -> Input device support ->  Mice -> ELAN I2C Touchpad support

Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal Treiber im Kernel für Maus andere Eingabegeräte gesetzt habe, aber vielleicht hilft das ja?

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> acpidump spuckt auch tatsächlich was zu ELAN aus

 

Und zu Synaptics:

```
TCPD....ELAN959A....

TCPD....SYNA3388....

TCPD....SYNA3269....
```

Ich würde mal vermuten die haben da einfach ein ACPI für alle Touchpads, welche sie verbauen, reingepackt also keine gute Informationsquelle. Und eventuell könnte es noch schlimmer sein, ich habe von Fällen gehört wo die Firmware manche Geräte deaktivert wenn kein vom Hersteller zertifiziertes Betriebssystem und oder Treiber (dreimal darfste raten welche/welches dazu gehört) benutzt wird.

----------

## l3u

Bei dem Ubuntu-Thread ging es um ein anderes Touchpad mit einer anderen ID – ich denke deswegen, dass es nicht unbedingt sinnvoll wäre, ein Patch mit der ID in einen Treiber zu schreiben, wenn der Kernel das Gerät erst überhaupt nicht sieht (es steht ja nicht da „Da ist ein Eingabegerät, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich damit umgehen soll“, sondern gar nichts).

„ELAN I2C Touchpad support“ ist laut Kernel-Konfigurationshilfe allein für ein Handheld-Gerät namens „eXeda Mobile Device“. Und das hab ich ja nicht …

----------

## l3u

Ich hab's jetzt mal auf Englisch in „Kernel and Hardware“ gepostet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1090354.html – da gibt es ja vielleicht ein breiteres Publikum …

----------

## musv

Kannst ja auch mal den Laden anschreiben: http://www.emc.com.tw/eng/ts_sth.asp. Allerdings werden die Dir antworten, dass sie nur das OS vom Marktführer unterstützen. Das Problem hatte ich mal mit einer Webcam, die ich in Fernost gekauft hatte. 

Und jemand aus der kyrillischen Welt hatte ein ähnliches Problem: 

https://debianforum.ru/index.php?topic=7859.0

D.h. probier mal, was xinput und lsusb ausspucken. 

Aber davon mal abgesehen: 

https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6337210_-ideapad-s130-11-lenovo.html

In dieser Preislage hatte ich in der Vergangenheit durchaus Komponenten, die in Windows nur deswegen liefen, weil die Treiber da ziemlich merkwürdige Dinge verbogen hatten. Z.B. hatte ich mal eine Maus von Labtec, wo die Buttons 3+4+5+6+7 über eine Kombination von Signalen ausgewertet wurden. Unter Windows regelte das der Treiber. Unter Linux gab's Signalmatsch. Die Buttons waren dadurch nicht benutzbar. Ideapad ist halt die Billigserie von Lenovo.

----------

## l3u

Darf ich daraus schließen, dass man mit einen Lenovo ThinkPad besser unter Linux fährt? Ein einigermaßen vergleichbares Modell gäbe es für 50 € mehr … ich überleg echt, ob ich das Ding nicht einfach zurückschicken bzw. umtauschen soll. Weil das mit dem Touchpad nervt schon echt und das WLAN bekommt man auch nur mit einem github-Treiber zum Laufen (nicht im Mainline-Kernel) …

----------

## musv

Ohne Garantie: ja

Thinkpad ist die Business-Serie, Ideapad die Consumer-Reihe. 

Such mal hier, ob du das Notebook findest.

Ich würde vermutlich auch die Ideapad-Serie nicht mehr kaufen. Ich hatte 2010 mal ein Lenovo Ideapad S12. Das war das einzige brauchbare Netbook zu dieser Zeit. Problem war die Tastatur. Hat man die Leertaste nicht relativ weit mittig getroffen, kam kein Leerzeichen.  Meine Schwester hat sich auf meine Empfehlung hin letztes Jahr ein Ideapad geholt. Das Teil machte einen guten Eindruck. Aber auch hier war bei der Tastatur die FN-Taste an der Stelle der Shift-Taste. Ich hab nur noch geflucht beim Tippen. 

Treiberprobleme hatte ich aber mit keinem der beiden Notebooks. Aber irgendeine Macke haben die Dinger eigentlich immer. 

Auf Arbeit hab ich ein Thinkpad der T-Serie (460 oder 470). Das Teil ist schon gravierend besser. Leider konnte ich da Linux nicht testen. Da läuft ein verdongeltes Windows drauf. Da bastel ich auch nicht dran rum.

----------

## l3u

Auf einem ThinkPad E480 läuft scheinbar Ubuntu out-of-the-box. Und wenn da Ubuntu läuft, wird wohl Gentoo auch gehen ;-) Reichen würde das Ding allemal. Ich frag mich nur allen Ernstes, warum ich das nicht gefunden habe, als ich Stunden um Stunden auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Ausweich-Notebook war …

----------

## l3u

Nur, um das mal hier zu Protokoll zu geben: Der Umtausch Ideapad → Thinkpad war defintiv eine gute Entscheidung! Die paar Euro mehr sind’s wert! Spielt schon allein vom Anfassen her in einer anderen Liga. Installation vollkommen problemlos. Die ganze Hardware wird „einfach so“ vom Mainline-Kernel unterstützt. So gehört sich das.

----------

